# Separating does and bucks



## Griz (Jul 6, 2017)

i have 1 that’s 1 yrs old buck 1 wether and 2 does. One does is (10 yrs old) pregnant and the other is just a year old and don’t think she’s pregnant. I separated the boys and girls yesterday because the Nannie is getting closer to delivering. I never have separated them before but she lost triplets last year and not sure if it was because she was stressed from all the goats around or not. The weather was terrible rainy and cold so they were all together under their cover when she delivered. We have expanded out pen which now includes a big covered barn and two ponds so I thought to separate them yesterday because I don’t want to lose any more babies. Well the buck and wether jumped two fences and now they are all together again. There is plenty of room for her to birth in either area now so I’m wondering if separating them will be best and how to do it. They both slept at fence where they could see each other. She’s not stressed while they are all together and she hasn’t bagged up yet. But last year she didn’t bag up either. Anyway any advise would be great


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Well I have a small herd so I may not be much help. But I read on here where you want to keep them a partner but be mindful of pregnant goats not being stressed. So I would think keeping them seperated like you have them would be good. Just keep an eye on the other female with your nanny. (Other advice might be better)


----------



## Griz (Jul 6, 2017)

There were two bucks in one pen and two does in the other. So they were paired for company. The boys jumped two fences to get be back with the does. Also, would you know if cydactin is ok for pregnant does.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah we had to put up 6 foot fences, my Nigi Buckling was to smart for four ft fencing..lol..

Cydactin - not sure I would go to the search feature in the forum, and do a search for it.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Electric or a taller fence. If you plan to keep breeding, this is something you will have to figure out what works best.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Unless it is urgent to worm the pregnant doe, I would hold off until after her birthing.


----------



## kimberly caldwell (May 12, 2018)

goatblessings said:


> Electric or a taller fence. If you plan to keep breeding, this is something you will have to figure out what works best.


i am having the same issue. tomorrow i am meeting with a fencing person for a quote. I dont even know what to ask because my goats shred all my fencing


----------



## kimberly caldwell (May 12, 2018)

kimberly caldwell said:


> i am having the same issue. tomorrow i am meeting with a fencing person for a quote. I dont even know what to ask because my goats shred all my fencing


i went to 6' tall no climb and their horns shred all the horizontal portions leaving me with just the vertical portions of the fence. Making me weave hay ties just to keep it together and them apart. I also am a breader. its my males trying to get to othe males


----------



## kimberly caldwell (May 12, 2018)

I 


kimberly caldwell said:


> i went to 6' tall no climb and their horns shred all the horizontal portions leaving me with just the vertical portions of the fence. Making me weave hay ties just to keep it together and them apart. I also am a breader. its my males trying to get to othe males


have


----------



## kimberly caldwell (May 12, 2018)

have 3 bucks in one pen, a doe and her babies 1 boy and 1 girl born in january in a pen and 1 nasty odd ball in a pen with in the pen of the doe and her kids to keep him company and my three pygmies roam the property. soon I will have to make even more pens. so the does can have their babies. can all the does that are pregnant be in the same pen


----------



## kimberly caldwell (May 12, 2018)

why not the electric fence? do goats climb chain link?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

kimberly caldwell said:


> why not the electric fence? do goats climb chain link?


yes


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

MadCatX said:


> yes





kimberly caldwell said:


> why not the electric fence? do goats climb chain link?


Mine never have. It must be put up properly though. I've had goats in my chain link fence for 15 years.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

ah - well I would say real life over opinion.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hotline, low, middle and high, on the buck side. With field fence.
Works for us.


----------



## Griz (Jul 6, 2017)

Finally got the males separated from females and the does seem more relaxed. Can you give a pregnant goat milk as a calcium supplement? I’ve been given her watermelon for selenium and pears for calcium magnesium potassium. But the last pregnancy she never developed a full udder before kidding and I’m trying to keep her vitamins and minerals up so the babies don’t deplete her This is the same doe that lost all of her kids in the last pregnancy. I’m not gonna breed this doe again so this will be her last pregnancy. I also have a monkey see monkey do 1 yr old doe. She sees the Nannie on her knees eating (she just lazy) so now the year old does the same thing. Neither one does it for long but just wondering if I should be worried.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would not give milk , it tends to upset the Rumen. You can supplement with alfalfa pellets, or eve tums in the last few weeks of pregnancy, consider a bo-se injection or sel-e help for selenium. A good loose mineral should include maganese and potasium.


----------



## Griz (Jul 6, 2017)

Great thank you. I forgot about tums. Do I need to crush them or will the just eat them


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You might want the read the tums myth before depending on them for calcium.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Tums is a temporary situation, but not a cure if she is low in calcium. 
Calcium supplements can be bought at the feed stores. CMPK gel ect.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Absolutely not meant as a cure all - but I do use it as a supplement for a temporary situation. Increasing calcium throughout the last month of pregnancy is helpful - cmpk burns and has its own challenges.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

CMPK does burn, but if you follow up and give a good amount of a water drench right after, it helps to diminish the burn. 
I also give some baking soda water to them before giving the CMPK to help protect their stomach.


----------



## Griz (Jul 6, 2017)

Good morning all. Well my 1/2 boer 1/2 dwarf I believe is in labor or early signs. She is acting very weird. She is bellowing more than usual, she is butting the fence we have separating the males and she has a thin string of mucus discharge. This is her first kidding so I’m wondering if all this is normal.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like she's in early labor! Keep an eye on her. Once her cervix opens and she starts pushing, you'll want to allow 1/2 hour max before you see a bubble with 2 hooves and nose inside. If you don't see anything by then you'll need to lube up and go in.

Chances are she'll do just fine on her own. Make sure you post photos for us!!!!


----------



## Griz (Jul 6, 2017)

My husband came in and said every time she bellows a red bubble comes out and then goes back in. I went and checked her and nothing is showing when she bellows. I think he’s seeing things but I’m checking her every 15 mins. She’s is real puffy there too. She wasn’t puffy earlier this morning. Is it normal for first timer to bag up after, I know she’s got colostrum that came in last week. She also doesn’t stray far from her pen. My other goat that’s due soon is the one I thought would go first.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If no kids are on the ground within 30-45 minutes, time to wash up and go in to help her. She is in labor for sure if you see the bubble. Or get a vet out.
How long has she been showing the bubble?
Is she trying to push?


----------



## Griz (Jul 6, 2017)

No she isn’t pushing but I didn’t see a bubble. Why would she want to get to the billys if she is in labor. Could she just be in heat? I’m not sure she’s even pregnant. It may be wishful thinking. I could of sworn I felt movement. I just do t know anymore she isn’t eating much either. And she is a pig. Do they stop eating when in heat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the bubble coming out of her vulva or rectum?

She may be in trouble and has stalled labor.

If you seen a red bubble, that is labor or she has a prolapse happening.

Can you get a vet to look at her?
Or a knowledgeable goat breeder?

If she is having kidding issues by any chance you can loose her and her babies.

If is is a prolapse, it is good it is going back in but needs to be addressed on cause. 

Pictures of it may help, but if she needs help now, I would not hesitate if she is indeed having birthing issues.


----------



## Griz (Jul 6, 2017)

Here are some pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She does not look preggo.

If you are seeing a rectal or vulva area prolapse, get her to the vet.
I don't see the prolapse at all from the pictures.

She is really thin and should be fecal tested for worms and cocci.

Is she drinking enough water?


----------



## Griz (Jul 6, 2017)

Well she is not pregnant and all is well as she is back to normal. I’m glad I was wrong about her being pregnant since her brother would have been the daddy. On another matter, our wethers horns are growing and curling and will eventually grown into his head. We put a stick with clamps on his horns about a year ago cause his kept getting his head stuck in the fent. When he finally learned his lessons the horns are straight back flush with his head. Can I trim just the ends to keep them from growing into his head or should we try to redirect the horn growth another way and it so how to go about it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

All you can do is keep cutting them.


----------



## Griz (Jul 6, 2017)

How far can I cut them without them bleeding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

About an inch I think.


----------

